# Phil-Mont Winter 2013



## Methuselah96 (Dec 2, 2012)

*[Unofficial]Phil-Mont Winter 2013*

Phil-Mont's Rubik's Cube Club was considering holding an unofficial at Phil-Mont Christian Academy(35 Hillcrest Avenue, Erdenheim, PA 19038) sometime during the winter.
The date of the competition is still being decided, but if you want to post above when you are available that is completely up to you.

The competition would most likely be from 9am-6pm and include:
Rubik's Cube
2x2 Cube
4x4 Cube
Rubik's Cube: One-handed
Pyraminx
5x5 Cube
Megaminx
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
Square-1
Rubik's Magic
Master Magic

We can't produce a tentative schedule until we know how many people can attend.

The cost would most likely be:
Rubik's Cube: Online: $5 Competition: $7
Everything Else(per event): Online: $3 Competition: $5

Tentative schedule coming soon.

All information is extremely tentative and more information coming soon.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

You won't really be able to know who can come until you have an exact date that doesn't conflict with another competition. Your schedule seems very ambitious especially given that I was at a competition yesterday with the same exact events list that went from 9:30 to 5:30.

Have you contacted a delegate about this?

Btw I'll come if I can.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 2, 2012)

If it is in 2013 then you can't do magics.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 2, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You won't really be able to know who can come until you have an exact date that doesn't conflict with another competition. Your schedule seems very ambitious especially given that I was at a competition yesterday with the same exact events list that went from 9:30 to 5:30.
> 
> Have you contacted a delegate about this?
> 
> ...



I know I won't be able to know who can come until I set a date, because that's what I'm trying to do right now: set a date. Thank you for pointing out the time mix-up, I meant to say it ended at 6. Also, I'm guessing that the competition you were at yesterday was the Levittown Open 2012 which only had one room. We are hoping to have two rooms. Also, pointed out be TheNextFeliks, there will/can be no magic/master magic events. I think that should attribute to the shorter period for the competition(even though it's longer).

I wanted to try to set a date first before I contacted a delegate.



TheNextFeliks said:


> If it is in 2013 then you can't do magics.



Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't want to discourage you, but there isn't enough space for this winter (As far as I know,all the comp dates are filled). Contact Bob/Tim/Kian/Felix to see if there is space in the spring/summer


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 2, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> I don't want to discourage you, but there isn't enough space for this winter (As far as I know,all the comp dates are filled). Contact Bob/Tim/Kian/Felix to see if there is space in the spring/summer



What competitions are there? I haven't seen many.


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 2, 2012)

Methuselah96 said:


> What competitions are there? I haven't seen many.



Just because they aren't announced doesn't mean they aren't in the planning stages. The northeastern delegates book competitions several months out.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 2, 2012)

Methuselah96 said:


> What competitions are there? I haven't seen many.



I can't make a full guarantee, but I'm sure there will be comps at all the universities, plus a few in MD


----------



## cityzach (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd come no matter what the date is.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 3, 2012)

It has obviously become clear to me that the best option is to wait for the response from the delegate that I contacted than to ask you guys first. Thank you.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 3, 2012)

if this is official I will most likely be able to come.
Now I just have convince a delegate to come down to North Carolina...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 3, 2012)

How many competitions have you been to?

but I really want this to happen considering it'd be my closest comp ever


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 3, 2012)

I could possibly make this on either March 2nd or 9th.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 3, 2012)

After Levittown, my parents are probably not willing to bring me to any comp in Pennsylvania anymore.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 3, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> How many competitions have you been to?
> 
> but I really want this to happen considering it'd be my closest comp ever



I have been to 3 competitions.


----------



## Bob (Dec 3, 2012)

Tim and I have already completely filled the winter and spring seasons and have even began looking at summer 2013. We currently have 8 competitions planned from January to May in the region from NJ to MA and another 2-3 planned so far this summer. This does not include the competitions that Felix is planning.

My advice to you and to all new potential organizers is to organize an unofficial competition first. We currently have significantly more organizers than we have days available. It has gotten to a point where we will not delegate competitions for inexperienced organizers because there are so many organizers that have contacted us already.

To be safe, potential organizers should let us know about a year in advance. By the end of October, we already filled all the spots through May.



ducttapecuber said:


> Now I just have convince a delegate to come down to North Carolina...



We're trying, but it's hard to get people to go down there. It's really far away.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 3, 2012)

OK, thank you.
This competition will be unofficial which will greatly reduce the number of competitors. It would be greatly appreciated that all who could come would come. We will try to set a date so people can try to mark it on their calendars.
This also means that we will be most likely still having Magic and Master Magic rounds for all those who still enjoy those.


----------

